# My basement dedicated HT setup



## Scyan (May 18, 2010)

Here's my list of equipements so far 

Soon to be added, RE Audio Sx18 custom sealed 6cuft box.

Integra DHC 80.1
Emotiva UPA-7
Samsung BDP-2550
Bell expressvu PVR
Lg 60pv450 plasma
Elunevision 106" tab tensionned motorized screen
JVC HD-250 pro projector
PSB T65 towers
PSB C6 Center channel
Monoprice 8" in ceiling speakers


----------



## bigjbk (Jan 28, 2012)

Cant wait to see some preliminary drawings and some pictures.


----------

